# 2004 Bassani catback



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

There is a deal localy for a BNIB 04 Bassani catback for $350. I was not planning on buying a catback but putting one together from my own parts similar to what Svede did. However this seems like a really good deal and there is no way I could cobble together my own cat back for $350.

Based on research here, YT and LS1 GTO it seems there are not any major complaints and not much, if any, drone being reported. My concerns are volume with shorty headers and catted mids and drone at 2,000 RPMs or between 70-75 crusing on the highway.

Thanks for your information.

'Moe


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

This forum is crazy...32 views and no responses.

'Moe


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm running JBA shorty headers with cats and an SLP Loudmout 1 exhaust on my '04 GTO m6. There is a little drone around 2,000 rpm but it sounds nice. When I'm on the highway it's pretty quiet when in 6th gear.I think that Bassini exhaust is a really good deal for the money but I couldn't say for sure if the sound is similar to mine.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Go for it.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

I wonder how hanging the muffler in the back effects the drone? My understanding is that the 04 location is best for cutting down on the drone.

'Moe


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

Ironmn715 said:


> This forum is crazy...32 views and no responses.
> 
> 'Moe


YEP! its so difficult to get help on here. I would say even its not quite the sounds you were looking for thats an awesome price. If you get it then over time you could put new mufflers/cats whatever to make it more of what you were wanting. 
Mine had the flowmaster cat back on it when I bought it, good sound but way to much drone (no idea what muffler placement has to do with it) Now mines strait piped from the stock manifolds back, not to much drone, not to loud under normal driving conditions, and dirty enough you can tell theres a big ol' v8 under the hood. But to each his own, either way for a cat back that cheap, id jump on it.


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

I was thinking about getting the OBX cat back just for the SS pipe. I am not sure how "interchangable" the Bassani system is with other mufflers because of the SINGLE dual inlet/outlet muffler would really be. I was thinking of grabbing the OBX because there are far mor muffler options with their magnflow style knock off than Bassani. I figure that I could get the OBX including shipping and install for $450ish. Bonus is this is all SS

My other option is to do something similiar to what Svede did...Pypes SS narrow drive tunnel X pipe going into mufflers of choice and some tips. I figure that could be fabbed and installed for $600ish. Down side here is that the tailpipes are likely to be aluminized steel and NOT SS of any kind.

I was also thinking about calling SLP and seeing if I could buy their 04 system sans muffers/resonators and experiment with various resonators/tube glasspack mufflers from MRT, magnaflow, Pypes ect...

Yeah this forum seems a bit dead.

'Moe


----------

